# A smile in the morning



## vetasst (Sep 7, 2008)

There is something about going out to the barn in the morning on a wonderful fall day when you have mini donks....The crisp morning air, light dew on the grass and 4 donkies giving you the wonderful sounding bray to tell you.... MOM YOUR LATE GETTING BREAKFAST!!!



Cars driving by as you have 3 donkeys following you to the food. One pacing on the other side of the fence braying MEEEE FIRSTTT. Now the 2 month old Milk Dud has learned that she can push her auntie around to get to the hay before her, quite comical. As they quietly eat breakfast, I am drinking my coffee and just wondering why it took me so long to enjoy this wonderful animal. I couldn't imagine ever being without my donkeys.


----------



## Charley (Sep 7, 2008)

Ahhh, what a great description of your morning....I saw it all! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh yeah! I know the feeling your describing only to well. There is just something so comforting about having donkeys. Fall is my favorite time of the year. Thanks for sharing your wonderful morning with us. Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 7, 2008)

Fall is my favorite also, and also can not imagine life without the "kids"!


----------



## fancyappy (Sep 9, 2008)

Charley said:


> Ahhh, what a great description of your morning....I saw it all! Thanks for sharing!



Made me want to be there....Thanks for sharing your morning.


----------



## uglydog (Sep 13, 2008)

Something about Donkeys that just connects with your soul, lets you know everything is A OK.

The earlier part of this year I had to put my mare I owned from birth for 17 years, due to esculating lameness. My Mules and Donkeys are the only thing that helped me deal with loosing my Mare. I feel like they are my anchor.

Thanks for the mental picture.


----------

